# Home Brew Toolpost Grinder



## 1hand (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is the Donor!







More to come next year.
Matt


----------



## steamer (Dec 23, 2011)

Matt,

Just be careful with a big grinding wheel hey?....I don't want you to get hurt bud.

Go easy....

Dave


----------



## 1hand (Dec 23, 2011)

Just using the motor. Will be 3" wheel at about 3000 rpm. Plan on building a guard with my slip roller and new tig welder. I know I need to be reminded of the 5 finger discount "and I don't mean stealing either". I am kinda a poster child for safety. Don't you think.......lol

Matt


----------



## steamer (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah yeah I know.....and I wasn't slamming you .That;s not where I was going with it.  Its just that Ive seen some really nasty wrecks with grinding wheels...and for those of our membership who perhaps don't share OUR perspective on safety....things can go catawompus in about a nanosecond.

Just Saying Matt......Merry Christmas to ya buddy.... :bow: 

Dave


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 24, 2011)

Old information but I think it's still useful 
http://books.google.pt/books?id=N9gDAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA184&dq=grinding%20wheel&hl=pt-PT&pg=PA184#v=onepage&q=grinding%20wheel&f=true

There are other articles on this magazine as well such as sharpening drill bits.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 28, 2011)

I just got back from my parents for Chirstmas. My dad gave me my grandpa's old valve grinder thats been laying around there for the last 40+yrs. BTW grandpa turned 86 today. Looks like it will be a better fit for a tool post grinder than my first idea.


























Not very big, but a heavy little beast.
Matt


----------



## steamer (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Matt,

Nice looking grinder!

Dave


----------

